# Looking for D&D group, Gatineau, Quebec, Canada



## Tarau (Aug 2, 2008)

I would be interested in playing in a game of D&D 3.0, 3.5 or 4th edition in the Hull-Gatineau area. I'm looking for a french gaming group.


----------

